# Help choosing speed control



## aktill (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi folks,

I learned today, much to my dismay, that the Zilla 1KLV has been temporarily discontinued. To put it mildly, that sucks. I was waffling a bit getting the Zilla LV unit, but don't think I can stretch to an HV version. 

As a result, I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions for a 144V controller intended for a subcompact car (~2800lbs converted, ~2100 to start, Ford Aspire, 8" ADC motor).

I'm almost sure I'll go with a Curtis 1231 because I want a proven unit, but am open to any suggestions.

Thanks folks,
Adam


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I love my Curtis, cant beat it for the price...

Twilly


----------



## aktill (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Twilly,

Thanks for the reply. How long have you been using yours?


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

thats why I went with Curtis as well. Have been around for a while, and there are many other EVs on the road using the 1231.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

aktill said:


> Hi Twilly,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. How long have you been using yours?


About 7 months.. It has worked like a champ so far...


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

aktill said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I learned today, much to my dismay, that the Zilla 1KLV has been temporarily discontinued. To put it mildly, that sucks. I was waffling a bit getting the Zilla LV unit, but don't think I can stretch to an HV version.
> 
> ...


Check out Belktronix.
It's what I use daily. The owner Bryan gives great support and will get you in contact with references of people using his products.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

aktill said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I learned today, much to my dismay, that the Zilla 1KLV has been temporarily discontinued.


Did they give a reason why?


----------

